# Bridal Shop advice please



## romeoxxx (May 29, 2013)

Hi All

New to this so please be patient!

We are thinking of moving over to Spain and have a few business ideas. Here in England I have my own successful wedding dress business selling heavily discounted designer gowns.

Do you think there would be a market for this in Spain?

Are there many wedding dress shops and does anybody know what the prices are like please?

Thanks a lot


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

romeoxxx said:


> Hi All
> 
> New to this so please be patient!
> 
> ...


:welcome:

yes, there are tons of wedding dress shops.......... I have no idea what sort of prices though

here's one website Vestidos de novia y vestidos de fiesta - Pide cita online La Sposa - haven't looked to see if there are prices on there

this is a discount site Vestidos de novia, Vestidos de novia 2013 - JJsHouse


----------



## romeoxxx (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, are they actual shops or just online?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

romeoxxx said:


> Thanks for the reply, are they actual shops or just online?


no idea - I think the first one has shops - they were just to give you an idea about prices

in my town of +/-33500 people we have at least 2 bridal shops though, that I can think of


----------



## romeoxxx (May 29, 2013)

Thanks for that I am thinking of around CDS area


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

romeoxxx said:


> Thanks for that I am thinking of around CDS area


tbh you just need to do some recce trips & see for yourself.........


----------



## romeoxxx (May 29, 2013)

Yes will definitely do that before making any big decisions. I just wondered if anyone had any information or experience of buying a dress in Spain


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

In Alcalá la Real (pop about 22k) there are, I think three and there are other shops that also do wedding dresses. Many brides have their dresses made locally by one of the seamstresses of which there are many. For example there are three in my street of about 100 houses. Until more modern times, many girls were barely educated at all and such crafts as dressmaking, embroidery, crochet, etc. were all that was open to them so there is a long tradition of having at least one highly skilled needlewoman either in the family or nearby.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Up north, there's not as many bridal shops. The brides I've known have tended to go for the "big names" here and spend upwards of 2-3K on a dress. 

There is a shop in the area which sells flat rate 750€ dresses and 250€ veils. She's still in business, but has very strange hours.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

In Seville there is an area near the Plaza del Salvador that is packed with bridal shops. There's one shop after another, with dresses in all price ranges. I have heard that people come from all over to look at wedding dresses there. Any competition coming in would have a tough time of it.


----------

